
Google’s SRE book is now public - dhotson
https://landing.google.com/sre/book/
======
notyourwork
Correct, 2 days ago.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13503161](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13503161)

------
torrent-of-ions
It's odd that this doesn't have a title. What is SRE?

~~~
delinka
Site Reliability Engineering

------
majkinetor
Does anybody have something downloadable ready ?

~~~
NetStrikeForce
There was some discussions in Reddit about converting this to epub or similar.

Apparently the book is free as in beer, not free as in freedom; derivative
works can't be distributed and some people argued that for a decent ebook
experience you needed to make adjustments to the book. As no one wants to be
challenged by Google in court, there were no volunteers last time I've
checked.

~~~
josephcooney
I bought it from O'Reilly....it came with mobi and epub versions.
[http://shop.oreilly.com/product/0636920041528.do](http://shop.oreilly.com/product/0636920041528.do)

~~~
majkinetor
Great. Thx for the info.

When the world goes down, Calibre comes with me.

------
sunilkumarc
I feel the title is not informative enough. I'm also surprised, there are so
little comments on something which is about Google!

